# Trying to reply to older post of mine. It doesn't get posted



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

I've tried 5 times typing & attaching photos. Looks like goes but doesn't post?? Help?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

What thread is it and are you doing the "Quick Reply" at the bottom of the page or the "Reply" option at the top? I know a month ago or so there were some weird things going on with a thread where posts weren't going through.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Tried both bottom & top replys. Was attaching photos too. Thread was mine. General V- unaltered male marked inside.... Sept 17th I think.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

could be that your photo file is too big for server, can you resize it?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Try posting just the text first and if that works try modifying your post and adding the pics. I assume they were jpgs like you normally post? 

Alternatively, if you have a site you upload pics to like flickr, photobucket, snapfish, etc. You can share those with the provided BB code link.

Sorry for the trouble!


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Grrrr did it again. Will try one more time. Tired of re typing pos  wasn't sma enough to copy post :'(


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it's working for me, just did a test post in the thread, so it's not a problem with thread or forum


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

So wierd. Had the craziest time. Oh well ...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know that if I try to attach more than two photos at one time, its a hit or miss on if it posts.


----------

